# So what did you buy at Shepton?



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

So what did we all buy then? 
We bought some levelling blocks, new pillows, a wind up torch and speakers for the laptop.
Couldn`t quite run to a new van, but we think 4 or 5 of us did!!! First thing I did was check the lottery results, but no, will have to dream a bit longer!!!lol.
Great to see those again who we met in September. Also nice to meet a few others.
Looking forward to this September`s show where we will be able to stay for the whole duration. We could only stay from Friday night until teatime Saturday, but returned for the afternoon today.(Sunday).(we only live 5 miles down the road)!!

SUE AND IAN.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Nothing! We did not go this year  
We went last year and bought our Autotrail though :twisted:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

For the kitchen, a fire extinguisher, fire blanket and knife sharpener. For the bedroom, a pillow. For the motorhome, silicone lubricant and biomagic. For the toolbox, spanners.

Dave


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I purchased toilet chemicals :!: 

A very disappointing show unless you wanted to buy a van


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

A bed for the dog! and a bag to carry the plastic mats you put under the wheels (name for them has eluded me - senior moment!!) and joined the motor Caravan Club. Didn't think show was as good as previous years


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

A windbreak and a TV for the real house


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

We bought a set of internal silver screens, a satellite tv aerial & lcd ( getting it fitted next week) and got our gas changed to a gaslow refillable system. Also lots of bits & bobs, waste water wheelie bin, Biomagic, grill-it, gas toaster, van washing thingy ( with long handle brush, whel cleaner eti. 
Can't remember what else. It was our first show since buying our van, so didnt really know what we needed before. 
Had a really good time though, lovely to meet up with quite a few of you. 
Great to put faces to names - and real names to aliases :roll: 

Terri


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

My, you were busy buying weren`t you Terry?
We weren`t very impressed with the amount of traders there. Expected far more than there was. (As the Sept show was heeving with them)! Still, being indoors there is only limited space as the vans take up an awful lot of room!!


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

A coat for Mrs F -only a tenner - thats her quota for the year gone
A new van - thats my quota for the decade gone
A new silver screen for the new van (I now have a silver screen for a 2006 Ducato spare)
:roll: 


Steve F


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Gave that show a miss after being dissapointed at the lack of trade stands last year. The September one is miles better will wait for that again.


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

suedi_55 said:


> My, you were busy buying weren`t you Terry?
> !!


Oh yes Suedi, I sure can shop :lol: 
We might be new to motorhoming, but I am a _VERY_ experienced shopper :roll: 
We got some very OK things though - that we really will make use of, esp the telly thing - Oyster I think it's called :? Brian will know more about it.

Well, if, as everyoneseems to be saying, this was not one of the better ones, we'll just have to go to some more :wink: 
Any recommendations?
Terri


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

one small hammer £2.00
one telescopic magnetic wand £1.00
two metric sockets £0.50 each
one cornish pasty £3.00

I went as a day visitor and thought that the show was overcrowded due to too many vans in too little exhibition space . the trade stands were packed in around the vans , on a landing and in a passageway.The overall feeling was one of poor presentation--- a bit tatty.
We big spenders deserve better .

Nice to meet fellow MHF people face to face for the first time--greetings Motorhomer1 and 2.

Denboy


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

long handled soft brush for washing van £13
Magimat (for the house) £25
Dutch Aire de CC site book for all Europe £17.50 (in English, too)
exhaust deflector £13.75 (fitted today, tried out on a trip to Portland)

(and our favourite car park overlooking the sea now has a height barrier! Grr!)

I was/am interested in the Noisekiller system, and also the electric jack - wish I'd bought one now.

Looked at the new Rapido 746 - we're glad we bought ours last year as the new one is nowhere near as good.

This show is "The Outdoor Leisure Show", not purely a motorhome show. Earlier years has seen masses of caravans, but none this year. For us it is a short hop over the border, and well worth it, but I would be a bit miffed to have driven down from the midlands for it.


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

* double skillet thing (the mark of a true motorhomer)
* large biomagic (the mark of a green motorhomer)
* extending washing squeegie thing (the mark of a clean motorhomer)
* wind-up torch for daughter (already getting wound up myself by the winding-up noise zzzziiinnggg zziiinnngggg) 
* key ring that doubles as a spirit level (a reeellly useful combination...)
* sausage-inna-bun (from van advertising "meat burgers" - honest - obviously playing safe!)


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Absolutely nothing.........but then we didn't sell anything either as we didn't go :roll:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

LC1962 said:


> Absolutely nothing.........but then we didn't sell anything either as we didn't go :roll:


Linda you had me worried I thought I was about to be in the dog house again 8O thought I had missed you again for a moment...relieved I am now 

As for what I bought...well a pasty but did cost £3.00 

MHS...Rob...he who thinks he has everything only to find out the next time I use the van I'll be saying "I knew I should have bought so and so at Shepton"


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We couldn't go as our motorhomes in bits at the moment, but im kinda glad hearing the reports. We tend to pop along to the Newark one and thats quite big. Another reason we didn't go... its 260 miles away! The only thing I did miss was the usual MHF gathering.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We really enjoyed this show - much better scale than the giant NEC affairs and a good mix of new and second hand models to compare. Ended up buying some Biomagic, a gadget for painting ceilings without turning ourselves an equally pleasant shade of off-white, a folding table to use outside the 'van in summer and er, that's the lot.

Was it me, have I put too much weight on over Christmas (no need to answer that one) or is there less space between the cab seats in the new Ducato? I found some of the cabs harder than expected to move in and out of from the habitation area. Also, why do the continentals persist in those ludicrously over-engineered, weighty and downright in-the-way tables that can't be removed?

Won't bother with the NEC now, but probably return to Shepton for the big RV show in September.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Very little*

Bought the obligatory skillet pan
A Flat Hose
Some Toilet Stuff
A Rear red and white thingy with reflectors
Some stuff for cvleaning really dirty kitchen stuff. (Now we will have to save up for some really dirty kitchen stuff)
Some Fudge
I think that was it!
Nearly bought a Sat Nav but man taleked himself out of it. Funny when they do that. LOL

Decided lack of stands selling 'stuff'
Nuke you coulda made a killing and funded the 2007 club trip to monaco grand prix ;-)

Some nice new vans there but have seen more on a somerset day out. LOL


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Shepton*

Yes, we did go and bought a few bits, a bit dissapointed over the layouts , especially around the landing and the stairs, didnt find the toilet chemical people until quite late.

Went in the car and saw lots of parked up vans away in the distance, obviously making best use of the hard stand areas, so sorry we didnt get to meet anyone, we couldnt see where to start looking.

Phrase came to mind about 1st prize a weekend , second prize a week!!
At least it was dry and sunny on Sunday pm.

Mike & Ann

PS Had overlooked mentioning the really usefull and helpful conversations on the Strikeback and the 12v TV stands, perhaps it wasnt so bad after all.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Well we bought:

Airides, fitted at show.
Camperstop 2007 book
Aree di Sosta book also from same stall
Fire blanket
New duvet bed for Jabulile
Slippers for Judy
Leather polish for suite at home
Halogen Fire, only £5 in the end!

NEARLY bought a new Rapido but not quite :wink: Deal just not good enough :wink: 

Although not as good as the Sept show (but we are usually away then) seemed to spend enough nonetheless!

Lovely to meet a few MHF members.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Slight variation in topic :? 

My local baker sells hot steak pasties for £1.30, very tasty. Next visit to show will take 100, heat them in microwave and re-sell for £2.50. Will help topay for new poles for my Harrison Hi-top damaged in gales last year.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

umm now what did we buy from the show well considering I was dashing about shifting vans in and nattering to all and sundry there wasn't much time to do a lot of shopping but I did manage to get a new door chatch to replace the one we broke at the New Year Rally and I treated me self to a windup torch. Now what did John buy well thats another matter all together, there was I being very good and not even looking at motohomes as I had no intention of changing again when on Sunday we went for a stroll round and John spotted this motorhome with a tow bar on it, just as a matter of interest we stuck our noses in it, and that was it He wanted it. Well I was not entirely convinced so we wondered of back to our van where all the gang we out nattering and well you can guess the rest half of MHF's members all troupe over to inspect this van. I just wish I had taken me camera :lol: we had Motorhomersimson making up bed in the living area, Gasposde with his head in the engine along with John who doesn't know one part of an engine to another, Clianthus wanting to pinch the blinds out of it because they are just what she has been looking for for their van :roll: Jarcadia Jackie standing with her head through the roof to make sure the sat dish was there (she's the tallest thats why she got that job) and Jarcadia Brian picking up on the lights being a bit damp thanks Brian I missed that one., and Tokalosh couldn't find the light switch for the bathroom well none of us could come to that so we draged a salesman in and he couldn't either :roll: so he drags the boss in and hey presto we have a light switch in the bathroom, stupid place to put it under the cupboard :roll: :lol: Well they all decided it was a good buy and Jim the director of Global Motorhomes was warned that he would be in deep doodoo if all was not right with it upon collection ,I had to get me cheque book out and pay the man  I suspose you all want to know what it is now :lol: its an Adria Coral 650 2005 model .
Maybe we hadn't better go to any more shows


Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations Jacquie!

Looks like Global Motorhomes is facing a big MHF thumbs up or thumbs down!

And it explained why, after trekking through the show to say goodbye from me and goodbye from stew, to MHFers who were suddenly all conspicuous by their absence, where they all went to! 

See, when I spotted you from the balcony the day before I KNEW something was up and it was more than academic interest in new vans ......

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacquie & John,

Lovely motor home you have bought, I honestly thought it was a new one until you told me it was 1 year old, it really is that good inside.

Now, who exactly was it that wanted to change you’re motor home :lol: it was quite daunting for the salesman and staff at the stand, all of us trooping in, but I have to say, they were good and took it all in their stride.

MHS…Rob


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Nice one Jacquie! Has it got an aerial to fly your MHF pennant 
:roll: :roll: 

Steve F


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Dab Dave 
I only just peaked in that motorhome when you yelled at me from the balcony but if we had won the lottery it would have been mine :lol: 

Motorhomersimpson Rob.
Yes the chaps at Global Motorhomes were very understanding considering we had all you lot pulling it to bits and putting it back together again

Zoro Steve
Yes its got an ariel and it will have a bike rack to tie me pole and pennant to :lol: its also got a tow bar for when I get me smart car only trouble now is the money for car has gone on the motorhome  so I will have a motorhome with a tow bar and no car to tow :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jacquie and John

well done, another one lol.

_after trekking through the show to say goodbye from me and goodbye from stew_ thanks Dave. I returned to the MHF site to find it more like the Marie Celeste. Had to get going as we had a long way to go so missed saying goodbye, so Goodbye but hey I now know you were having sooooo much fun.

stew


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

7 in 4 years not bad going Jaquie Well done John!


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Not a lot? got a screw driver thingy and that's about it. Wanted an A class but those balls let us down. The entertainment was brill even if they did get Lorraine and me up on the Saturday night to look stupid 1st class.
The show was ok (More traders needed) But for £20 + lecky for three nights and two night excellent entertaimment and meeting all those people behind the nicknames Id say it was an excellent weekend...
Can't understand why there was nothing on the Sunday night... All those campers, what a wasted oppotunity!

Lady J did you and John fall out over the new motorhome? 
Did you buy it or keep the Starblazer?

  *Lorraine & Brian*


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Well, I bought external silver screens, magic doormat, a 6 in 1 tv and a tray of chips for £2.00

The external screens are excellent, no condensation at all.  
The doormat really does collect everything off your shoes.  
The tv, an extravagence I blamed on Motorhomersimpson is brill.  
The tray of chips were very tasty if not a tad expensive  

Spent Friday evening discussing changing camper, Saturday viewing similar alternatives and deciding the ones I looked at were not worth the expense, so bought the bits for mine. 
Sunday morning sought advice regarding leisure battery, cigar socket and aerial - many thanks to Ken and Motorhomersimpson. Unfortunately I have not got a suitable flat point on the roof for the Status 530 that I wanted  
Wandering around again I saw a smart looking Autosleeper that I hadn't noticed before. Wow, I was really taken with it, even at just over 28 grand
which was not a figure i had been considering. Kept being drawn back to it for another look - 2002 VW Autosleeper Clubman Anniversary Coachbuilt 2.5tdi. 
Jarcadia did a good job of encouraging me and I even got a trade-in price for mine but resisted the temptation to say yes.
It was really smart, everything a girl could want :wink: the only glitch was the decor, a delicate shade of green and although very smart, not really my favourite colour. Sorely tempted though  

It was a super weekend, great to meet other MHF members.
Many thanks to LadyJ and Clianthus for the organisation.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Well done lady J.!!! With all & sundry over checking out your new van it explains why Tokkalosh was the only person there to say bye to.
 well good luck with new van can't write any more as have to finish wall demolition to get our new one in.
Alex.


----------



## wattapain (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi alex, yes sorry we went without saying bye to everyone, but we had a long journey, like Stew & Shona, so had to get moving.
Lovely to meet you & Lin though, hope we meet again ( & we can see your new van :wink: ).
Terri & Brian


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Well what can I say!! :roll: We went and done it...got ourselves a brand newie van!!. Did our research over many weeks previous to going to the show. Walked up to the display, inspected the exact model we liked, so we went for it. We got almost the full trade-in price for our van, and the extras more than made up for any short fall. We had booked a test drive for tuesday so had to go on a CL on Monday and Tuesday, ( was too excited to drive home directly after the drive).I can now report that the new Fiat X250 drives really well. was more like driving a super mini than a three and a half ton motorhome. OH had to keep reminding me to slow down. Then of course there was the narrow streets of Burnham and parked lorries to negotiate, but thats another story!! 8O .
We enjoyed meeting up with friends old and new at the show, but thought the stalls were a bit sad and thin on the ground. Enjoyed the bacon, sausage and egg banjos for breakfast!
Nice people at Highbridge Caravans ( so far), will report as the transaction proceeds. Oh yes, we bought a Chausson Welcome 85.


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

Well done Spacerunner... that's a very nice choice.
Were about in Hampshire, I'll look out for it.

All I done at the show was to dream.


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

zoro you have a PM

Brian


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Picked up the MH yesterday from Hymer UK Preston that we purchased at the show. 

All work requested done plus some I didn't request. Now off to book a few days in Derbyshire to enjoy our new pleasure machine. 

Steve F


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Zoro, Glad to hear the collection went smoothly.

Have a superb time in your new motorhome.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Great stuff Zoro

Look forward to a conducted tour of the new machine at the RAT rally.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Zoro we picked our new van up from Hymer Preston 25th.Jan. I didn't know what to expect after reading some of their reviews but as to date cannot praise them highly enough all extra's, handover etc. 1st.class.
How did you find them?
Not had much time on M/H.facts due to demolishing 20ft of 6ft block wall & rebuilding finished yesterday length of time due to weather & getting older & slower.
Hope your all enjoying your new purchases.

Alex.

Ps. New van was 18inches too long.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

HI Alex
Glad all went well picking up your new van. We have had two vans from Hymer UK at Preston and have to say that on both occasions the preparation and handover has been excellent. One thing I always think helps is to spell out to the seller what your expectations are so there is no misunderstanding.

Off to Losehill this Sunday for a couple of days to put ours through its paces.

Now this wall problem - is it that the new leisure machine is too long or is it your tape measure is too short.   

Steve F


----------

